# Haunted Dollhouse update



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The outside is finished. Now I am wallpapering the inside. The front door has a "glass" window but it is covered from the wallpaper I have wrapped around the inside I still need to cut and fit.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

This is looking amazing! Looks almost like an etching - or something hand drawn - maybe something out of Nightmare Before Christmas. So much style and atmosphere! And love the little details on the porch. It's gonna make for some great photos when it's done!

Brilliant work!


----------



## KyHalloweenAddict (Aug 24, 2013)

WOW that is amazing this looks like something Tim Burton would think up for a movie or something


----------



## Scared Skinny (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, are you placing rooms in it that can be seen through the windows? What materials did you use to make this?


----------



## Scared Skinny (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, are you placing rooms in it that can be seen through the windows? What materials did you use to make this? Actually I see it is pretty much paper and cardboard amazing!


----------

